
Haunted by hackers: A suburban family’s digital ghost story - jdong
http://fusion.net/story/212802/haunted-by-hackers-a-suburban-familys-digital-ghost-story/
======
0x49
"Kivimaki admitted that, yes, he’d trolled Blair in IRC rooms, and had
harassed him offline on occasion—in particular, he’d “shut down his Comcast a
few times,” and had gotten the Straters’ phone service cut off. He also said
that he’d copied and pasted the passwords to Amy’s social media and email
accounts to an IRC channel, but denied he’d been the one to deface the
accounts. And he denied, more broadly, that he’d been the sole force behind
their harassment campaign."

Yes, he may not have done those other things, but he clearly is responsible.
He gave out the passwords intentionally so other people could do the work for
him.

This highlights the problem with having little to no punishment for these
sorts of crimes: the criminals don't learn why what they did was wrong and
continue to do it.

$4000 is nothing if it means I can end all of this nonsense. If it were me, I
would have no problem flying to Finland and making sure this guy doesn't ever
do anything to me again. They went through the proper channels and the law
won't do anything about it.

